# Craftsman router 315.248700



## Papa's Workshop (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a manual or experience with this Craftsman router?

I came into it through an estate sale, but it did not come with a manual. As it is attached under a Ryobi table saw extension, the controls are not only hard to reach but difficult to figure out.

I need to figure out how to raise/lower/change the bits. Even though it's a plunge router, it's hard to figure out. Any ideas?

George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

You may want to check the model number, Sears shows no model number like this one..

But you can check on eBay and see if you can find one like yours and then use the model number to get the manual you need.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action

http://search-desc.ebay.com/Craftsm...fQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs


==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, it would be a big help if you and in fact all other members who seek help with a particular tool posted a couple of photographs. Often we don't remember model numbers or the same tool is sold under different brand names and could be recognised, I'm sure that this simple thing will bring forth numerous replies.


----------

